# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Offtopic-alueen merkitys?

## tlajunen

Ylläpito on suljetussa ketjussa kertonut muun muassa seuraavaa:




> Tällä foorumilla on tarkoitus keskittyä joukkoliikenneaiheiseen keskusteluun. Tulevista vaaleista voi keskustella joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta.


Tämä liittyi keskusteluun Offtopic-alueella.

Lisäksi ylläpitäjä kirjoittaa:




> Myös offtopic-alueella käytävän keskustelun on jollakin tavalla liipattava joukkoliikennettä ja muut aiheet tuhotaan sieltä (joskus tosin pienellä viiveellä, offtopic-alueella on suurempi toleranssi siihen että aihe voisi palata joukkoliikennettä liippaavaksi).


Kuitenkin, kuten kaikki voivat havaita, offtopic-alueen selitystekstikin kuuluu seuraavasti: "Joukkoliikenteeseen liittymätön keskustelu". Tämä onkin juuri se, mitä offtopicilla foorumin laajuudessa yleisesti ymmärretään. (Offtopicilla voidaan myös tarkoittaa ketjun sisäisesti viestintää, joka ei liity ketjun otsikkoon.)

Myös ns. "yleinen konsensus" on sillä kannalla, että offtopicin merkitys on juurikin käsiteltävänä olevaan aihepiiriin kuulumattomuus, mikä on tämän sivuston osalta "joukkoliikenne". Ks. esim. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off_topic

Meillä on siis käsissämme ristiriita yleisen ymmärryksen kera sivuston offtopic-alueen selitystekstin sekä ylläpidon edustajan kirjoittaman tulkinnan välillä. Asiantila ei ole toivottava.

Ehdotankin, että ylläpito valitsee kahdesta vaihtoehdosta jomman kumman:

- Offtopic-alueella sallitaan aihepiirin ulkopuolinen keskustelu, kuten offtopic-sanan merkitys yleisesti ymmärretään, ja kuten alueen selitystekstikin antaa ymmärtää.

- Muutetaan offtopic-alueen nimi joksikin sellaiseksi, että se kuvaa ylläpidon edustajan kirjoittamaa tahtotilaa, eli vaatimusta kaikkien viestien joukkoliikenteeseen liittymiseen. Tosin, tällaiseen "muihin aihepiireihin liittymättömänä joukkoliikennekeskusteluun" on jo oma alueensa: "Muuta joukkoliikenteestä". Ehkä Offtopic-alue tulisikin siis kokonaan poistaa?

Pyydän keskustelua aiheesta.

----------


## a__m

Itsehän kirjoitin jo aiemmin aiheesta tälle "foorumista itsestään" -alueella selvityspyynnön, mutta sekin kirjoitus poistettiin. Samanaikaisesti ilmeni moderaattori kuukanko:n perustamaan eduskuntavaaliketjuun hupaisan kömpelö viesti, jossa kerrottiin, että offtopic-alueella, josta todetaan sen sisältävän "joukkoliikenteeseen liittymätöntä keskustelua", tulisi keskustella siten, että aihe sivuaa joukkoliikennettä.

Mielestäni moinen kömmähdys moderaattorilta kertoo enemmän moderaattorista itsestään kuin palstan tasosta. Nyt vain kävi niin, että tietyn suvaitsevan poliittisen agendan omaavat kirjoittajat eivät *suvainneet* sitä, että näiden nolla-argumentaatio murskattiin faktatiedoin.

Muuten, kympistä vetoa, että tämäkin viestiketju - tai ainakin tämä viestini - *suvaitaan* kohta hevon kuuseen. Onhan tämä niin *kammottavaa* (terkkuja "Albertille"!).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No vähän tuohon tapaan itsekin ajattelin, että eikös Off-topiciin sovi kaikkea, mutta jos tilanpuute alkaa tulla vastaan, niin... Kyllähän foorumilla alkaa olla kokoa.

Itse tulkitsen tilanteen nyt niin, että off-topiciin menee aiheet, jotka sivuavat joukkoliikennettä, mutta eivät varsinaisesti sitä käsittele. Sellaisiksi ymmärrän esimerkiksi kaupunkisuunnittelun, ajoneuvotekniikan tai liikenneinfran. Epäilemättä kyseeseen tulee aiheet, jotka käsittelevät joukkoliikennettä suurempia kokonaisuuksia, yleisempiä liikennekysymyksiä, kuten liikennetutkimukset, kaupunkien liikennejärjestelmät tai yksityisautoilun ja joukkoliikenteen vertailu. Ymmärsinkö oikein?

Rakentava ehdotus: kun (ymmärtääkseni) uusi linjaus on nähty tarpeelliseksi, off-topicin kuvausta voisi päivittää tai lisätä kuva-alueen tapaan ylläpidon viestin alueen käyttösäännöistä ja tarkoituksesta.

----------


## teme

Mulle on sinänsä ihan sama mistä aiheista puhutaan, mutta itsekin joskus moderoineena ymmärrän hyvin kuukankon ratkaisun. Tää on kuukankon foorumi ja me olemme täällä vieraina, vapaita keskustelualueita on netti väärällään jos semmoisista tykkää. Se nyt vaan menee yleensä niin että jos haluaa pitää tasoa yllä niin rajataan tarpeen mukaan pois aiheita jotka laskee tasoa, perinteisenä esimerkinä asekontrolli, eikä sen rajaaminen pois tarkoita sitä että aihe on jotenkin tabu vaan ettei sitä huutamista jaksa kukaan seurata.

----------


## Mikle

Itsekin ihmettelin äänestyksen ja siihen liittyvän keskustelun poistoa. Ja Offtopic-osiossahan mainitaan, että sinne kaikki joukkoliikenteeseen liittymätön keskustelu. Äkkipäätä olisi voinut kuvitella ko.keskustelun sinne mahtuvan. 

Kuitenkin:



> Tää on kuukankon foorumi ja me olemme täällä vieraina,


Näin on. Ja moderaattorilla on tietty sananvaltaa keskustelujen suhteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Täsmentäisin kuitenkin niin, että foorumin omistaja on vko, ja kuukanko hoitaa moderaattorin tehtävää. Heille molemmille suuret kiitokset täysin talkoovoimin tehdystä työstä!

----------


## j-lu

->Kun katsoo noita offtopic -alueen säikeiden otsikoita, hitaammalla käyvällekin pitäisi helposti selvitä, mistä on kyse. Siellä ei keskustella jalkapallosta, matkustamisesta, televisio-ohjelmista, lounassuunnitelmista, kysellä vinkkejä kodinkoneiden hankintaan tai kirjoiteta jatkokertomuksia.

Kaikki aiheet ovat enemmän tai vähemmän sellaisia, joihin voi kuvitella joukkoliikennekeskusteluiden lipsuvan tai rönsyilevän.

On valittu linja hyvä tai ei, niin on hyvin vaikea ymmärtää kitinää, että ylläpito olisi poistamalla maahanmuuttokeskustelun poikennut linjasta tai että alueen nimi olisi yht'äkkiä muuttunut huonoksi ja epäkuvaavaksi.

Ja noin muuten on oltava sitä mieltä, että valittu linja on hyvä. Käsiteltävien aiheiden määrän kasvaessa nimimerkeille alkaa kehittyä persoonaa, eikä se ole yleensä hyväksi asiallisen keskustelun kannalta. Toki on miltei väistämätöntä, että valistumattomia mielipiteitä joukkoliikenteestä esittävällä on valistumattomia mielipiteitä myös monista muista aiheista, ml. maahanmuutto, mutta on keskustelun kannalta hyväksi, että tämä itsestäänselvyys ei saa vahvistusta. Asiat on tällöin helpompi ottaa asioina, eikä vain jonkun vajakin koohotuksena.

----------


## teme

> Täsmentäisin kuitenkin niin, että foorumin omistaja on vko, ja kuukanko hoitaa moderaattorin tehtävää. Heille molemmille suuret kiitokset täysin talkoovoimin tehdystä työstä!


Niinhän tuo menee, en vaan itseasiassa tunne foorumiin taustoja kummemmin, mutta kiitokset minunkin puolestani.

----------


## a__m

> ->Kun katsoo noita offtopic -alueen säikeiden otsikoita, *hitaammalla käyvällekin* pitäisi helposti selvitä, mistä on kyse. Siellä ei keskustella jalkapallosta, matkustamisesta, televisio-ohjelmista, lounassuunnitelmista, kysellä vinkkejä kodinkoneiden hankintaan tai kirjoiteta jatkokertomuksia.
> 
> [...]
> 
> On valittu linja hyvä tai ei, niin on hyvin vaikea ymmärtää kitinää, että ylläpito olisi poistamalla maahanmuuttokeskustelun poikennut linjasta tai että alueen nimi olisi yht'äkkiä muuttunut huonoksi ja epäkuvaavaksi.
> 
> Ja noin muuten on oltava sitä mieltä, että valittu linja on hyvä. Käsiteltävien aiheiden määrän kasvaessa nimimerkeille alkaa kehittyä persoonaa, eikä se ole yleensä hyväksi asiallisen keskustelun kannalta. Toki on miltei väistämätöntä, että valistumattomia mielipiteitä joukkoliikenteestä esittävällä on *valistumattomia* mielipiteitä myös monista muista aiheista, ml. maahanmuutto, mutta on keskustelun kannalta hyväksi, että tämä itsestäänselvyys ei saa vahvistusta. Asiat on tällöin helpompi ottaa asioina, eikä vain jonkun *vajakin koohotuksena.*


Nimimerkki j-lu näyttää, että valistunutkin kana voi löytää jyvän: hän tiedostaa, että asioista on *keskusteltu väärin*.

Ongelmaksi foorumilla ryöpsähtäneessä maahanmuuttokeskustelussa ei noussut itse asia, vaan se, että *valistuneiksi* intellektuelleiksi itsensä katsovat henkilöt katsoivat tulleensa loukatuksi, kun silkkaa faktaa lyötiin pöytään. Ruusuisilla mielikuvilla kun ei tosielämässä pitkälle pötkitä. Saattaahan toki olla, että viime aikojen näytösoikeudenkäyntien valossa moderaatio pelkäsi oikeudellista valtaa käyttävän instanssin kiinnostuvan käytävästä keskustelusta ja moderaation pian joutuvan leivättömän pöydän ääreen, mikä johti keskustelun murhaamiseen.  Ylipäätään metakeskustelu keskustelusta tappaa mennen tullen keskustelun kuin keskustelun, mutta on viimeinen oljenkorsi sille, jonka *valistuneet* mielipiteet ovat kritiikille liian alttiita. Keskustelussa keskustelusta voi kauhistella keskustelun alhaista tasoa ja *valistuneesti* leimata muut kirjoittajat. Ketju poistettiin, kun muut olivat *valistumattomia*.

Itse välttäisin aiheettomien diagnoosien tekemistä kanssakirjoittajista. Ei tällä foorumilla - kuten internetissä ylipäätäänkään - käytävää keskustelua voi vähimmässäkään määrin pitää millään tavoin erityisen hedelmällisenä. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla yhdet bongaavat, toiset suunnittelevat, kolmannet trollaavat ja muutamat vain lukevat, mutta kukaan ei ole valmis luopumaan omasta mielipiteestään.

Puhetta *vajakin koohotuksesta* ja *valistumattomaksi* leimaamista en voi pitää kovinkaan *valistuneena*. Mutta j-lu:n tuska on suuri. Näkeehän sen _hitaammallakin käyvä_.

Ja miksi spekuloimaan moderaation toiminnalla? Moderaatio itsekin on käynyt kommentoimassa tätä ketjua, aivan hyvin olisi voinut jättää omankin kommentaationsa asiasta.




> Kaikki aiheet ovat enemmän tai vähemmän sellaisia, joihin voi kuvitella joukkoliikennekeskusteluiden lipsuvan tai rönsyilevän.


Miten aiheeseen "Vaihtoehtoistulevaisuus Suomesta toisen maailmansodan jälkeen" ( http://jlf.fi/f32/4006-vaihtoehtoist...sodan-jalkeen/ ) muuten lipsutaan tai rönsyillään joukkoliikenneaiheesta?

Nyt on tultu samaan tilanteeseen kuin murhatussa maahanmuuttokeskustelussa. Kysytään ja lyödään faktoja pöytään, mutta kukaan ei vastaa. Ehkäpä kysyjä on vaan niin kovin *valistumaton*!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:33 ----------

Löytyisikö moderaatiolta muuten valistunut vastaus siihen, miksi tämä aiempi selvityspyyntöni poistettiin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Olen juuri lukenut a_m:n viestin ja sen takia myös minä haluan antaa julkisen tukeni foorumin ylläpidolle. (jos nyt sillä on mitään arvoa) Olen seurannut ja kirjoittanut foorumille jo useiden vuosien ajan. Foorumista on ollut minulle paljon iloa. Olen kiitollinen ylläpidolle, joka on jaksanut foorumia pitää vuodesta toiseen vapaaehtoisesti. Toivottasti tämä työ on antanut teillekin jotain!

Mielestäni foorumia on moderoitu tasapuolisesti ja reilusti, erilaisia mielipiteitä on sallittu. Yllättävänkin suuressa määrin keskustelijat ovat monesta asiasta aivan eri linjalla ylläpitäjien kanssa. Itse olisin joitakin asioita linjannut toisin, kuinkas muutenkaan, mutta ylläpidon linjaukset ovat mielestäni aina olleet aivan ymmärrettäviä. Jos ylläpito ei halua foorumillaan keskustelua melko sensitiivistä ja foorumin aiheeseen liittymättömästä keskustelusta, sekin on ihan hyväksyttävää. Jopa siinäkin tapauksessa, että a_m olisi oikeassa syytöksineen "poliittisista sympatioista".

a_m, sinulta on karannut mopo käsistä. Unohdat, että tämä on kahden joukkoliikenneharrastajan ylläpitämä harrastefoorumi, mutta "selvityspyyntösi" on kuin eduskunnan välikysymys tai vastalause viranomaisille, kuin taholle, jolla on asemansa puolesta erityisiä velvollisuuksia kansalaisia kohtaan. Minusta ylläpidon ei tarvitse sietää tallaista pottuilua. Foorumin kuuluisi olla heillekin mieluista harrastus.

----------


## teme

a_m, j-lu ei ole moderaattori. Jos tuo j-lun kommentoi ei ollut asiallinen, niin ei tuo sensuurisalaliittokastakaan syyttely ole viisasta.

Ideaali on että asiat riitelee, ei ihmiset, ja kriittisenkin keskustelun tarkoitus on seuloa hyvät ideat huonoista eikä mollata niiden esittäjiä. Tätä ei edesauta se että ruvetaan spekuloimaan sillä mitkä motiivit jollain on olla jotain mieltä, se kun on epäolennaista.

----------


## vompatti

> Ongelmaksi foorumilla ryöpsähtäneessä maahanmuuttokeskustelussa ei noussut itse asia, vaan se, että *valistuneiksi* intellektuelleiksi itsensä katsovat henkilöt katsoivat tulleensa loukatuksi, kun silkkaa faktaa lyötiin pöytään.


Vaaleissa ei ole mitään faktaa ja fiktiota. Vaaleissa on vain ehdokkaita, äänestäjiä, ja mielipiteitä. Jos vaaleissa olisi faktaa, voitaisiin eduskunta valita tietokoneella ja kalliit äänestykset voitaisiin jättää kaikenmaailman forumeille.

Olen myös sitä mieltä, että nimimerkki a_m:ltä on ratikka karannut käsistä. Mielestäni tämä foorumi voitaisiin siirtää kunnolla ylläpidon diktatuuriin: jokaisen moderaattoreita ja foorumin ylläpitoa arvostelevan tunnus suljettaisiin heti.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kirjoitin poistettuun ketjuun muistaakseni yhden tai kaksi viestiä aluksi, kun se oli vielä otsikkonsa mukainen ketju foorumilaisten poliittisista kannoista. Kun ketju muuttui maahanmuuttoketjuksi, lakkasin seuraamasta sitä.

En siis tiedä, minkälaiseksi keskustelu meni, mutta minusta se oli turhaa ja kiinnostamatonta Joukkoliikennefoorumille. Rohkenen väittää, että parempaa maahanmuuttokeskustelua on netti pullollaan. Miksi maahanmuutoaiheella pitäisi täyttää Joukkoliikennefoorumia, jonka aiheisiin liittyvää keskustelua netti ei ole pullollaan.

Minusta pitäisi ylipäätään ymmärtää, että jonkin erityisalan yhdistys, lehti tai nettifoorumi ei ole yleisten asioiden paikka, vaan sen oman alansa paikka. Se on olemassa niitä varten, jotka haluavat sitä erityisalaa. Se, joka valittaa, että joukkoliikenneaiheisella foorumilla pitää saada keskustella maahanmuutosta, on väärällä foorumilla ja vaatii väärää asiaa joukkoliikenneaiheiselta foorumilta.

On toki mahdollista olla lukematta ketjuja, jotka eivät kiinnosta. Mutta varmasti jokaisella on jo yllin kyllin joukkoliikenneaiheisiakin ketjuja, jotka eivät kiinnosta. Joukkoliikennefoorumia on sen helpompi seurata ja käyttää, mitä vähemmän siellä on kiinnostamattomia aiheita, ja siksi on oikein, että muu kuin joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvä keskustelu käydään jossain muualla. Kai netistä löytyy maahanmuuttofoorumeita ja blogeja, ja varmasti enemmän kuin joukkoliikennettä, joten tuskin maahanmuutosta kiinnostuneiden asema siitä heikkenee, ettei aiheesta keskustella täällä.

Ylläpito on tässä asiassa valintansa tehnyt, sillä on siihen oikeus, eikä minulla ole mitään huomauttamista asiassa. Päin vastoin olen kiitollinen siitä, että tätä foorumia jaksetaan pitää pystyssä. Se on vapaaehtoista ja siihen ei ole mitään velvollisuutta kummallakaan ylläpitäjällä. Kuitenkin ylläpito on nettiviestintää koskevien säädösten alainen, ja jos ylläpito esimerkiksi haluaa varmistua siitä, ettei joku keskustelu aiheuta ylläpidolle harmia, se saa poistaa viestit tai ketjut. Foorumiin kirjautuneet ovat myös nämä periaatteet hyäksyneet tunnuksen ottaessaan, joten pulinat pois!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Löytyisikö moderaatiolta muuten valistunut vastaus siihen, miksi tämä aiempi selvityspyyntöni poistettiin?


Koska selvityspyynnössä alettiin käydä läpi samoja asioita kuin itse poistetussa ketjussa.

Offtopic-osion nimeäminen ja seloste ei tosiaan aivan täysin vastaa sitä, että siellä käytävän keskustelun on kuitenkin jotenkin liityttävä joukkoliikenteeseen. Ehkäpä niitä muutetaan jossakin vaiheessa.

----------


## a__m

> Olen myös sitä mieltä, että nimimerkki a_m:ltä on ratikka karannut käsistä. Mielestäni tämä foorumi voitaisiin siirtää kunnolla ylläpidon diktatuuriin: jokaisen moderaattoreita ja foorumin ylläpitoa arvostelevan tunnus suljettaisiin heti.


Minulla ei ole raitiovaunun ajo-oikeutta. Joukkoliikennekalustosta ainoastaan linja-auton.

Olen täydessä ymmärryksessä sen suhteen, ettei kyseessä ole elämän ja kuoleman asia. Perustelut on nyt saatu ja niihin on tyytyminen!

----------


## hmikko

> Offtopic-osion nimeäminen ja seloste ei tosiaan aivan täysin vastaa sitä, että siellä käytävän keskustelun on kuitenkin jotenkin liityttävä joukkoliikenteeseen. Ehkäpä niitä muutetaan jossakin vaiheessa.


Mielestäni tällaisella foorumilla voi aivan hyvin valistuneen diktatuurin hengessä vastaisuudessakin todeta poistetun kaltaisen kinastelun yksinkertaisesti olevan foorumin kannalta vahingollista ja poistaa se, vaikka se Offtopic-osion kuvausta vastaisikin. Tietty jos voidaan kirjoittaa tarkempi kuvaus niin sitä parempi.

----------


## j-lu

> Miten aiheeseen "Vaihtoehtoistulevaisuus Suomesta toisen maailmansodan jälkeen" ( http://jlf.fi/f32/4006-vaihtoehtoist...sodan-jalkeen/ ) muuten lipsutaan tai rönsyillään joukkoliikenneaiheesta?


Foorumilla on keskusteltu ainakin vaihtoehtoisista joukkoliikenneskenaarioista: jos metroa ei olisi rakennettu, olisi noudatettu Castrenin suunnitelmaa jne. Skarpimpi kaveri pystyy päättelemään, että tuollaisissa aihepiireissä päädytään helposti keskustelemaan yleisestä yhteiskunnallisesta, taloudellisesta ja teollisesta kehityksestä. Mikä seikka mihinkin on johtanut, missä ovat juuret. 

Helsingin metro esimerkiksi on loistava esimerkki joukkoliikennehankkeesta, jonka taustalla oli yhtä sun toista intressiä, jotka liittyivät laajempiin yhteiskunnallisiin kuvioihin, eivät vain joukkoliikenteeseen. Joku voisi sanoa, etteivät ollenkaan joukkoliikenteeseen.

edit: Itse asiassa tuo mainitsemasi ketju on jaettu ketjusta "Millainen olisi Suomen rataverkko ilman alueluovutuksia..."

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Otsikkoon liittyen:

En tiedä foorumiohjelman mahdollisuuksia, mutta sellainen idea tuli mieleen, että mitä jos koko offtopic-alue olisi lukittu uusille viestiketjuille, ja että ainoastaan moderaattorin tai ylläpidon muualta offtopiciin siirrettyihin ketjuihin voisi siellä vastata? Uutta ot-ketjua siis ei voisi muut perustaa kuin mode ja ylläpito, mutta aiheesta harhautunutta voisi käyttäjien mieliksi jatkaa.

Tottakai riski on, että keskustelu menee plörinöiksi joka tapauksessa, mutta ainakin saattaa ehkäistä, jos on riidanhaasto mielessä (en väitä, että kellään olisi välttämättä ollut).

----------


## kouvo

> Olen myös sitä mieltä, että nimimerkki a_m:ltä on ratikka karannut käsistä. Mielestäni tämä foorumi voitaisiin siirtää kunnolla ylläpidon diktatuuriin: jokaisen moderaattoreita ja foorumin ylläpitoa arvostelevan tunnus suljettaisiin heti.


Tälle linjalle ollaan ilmeisesti menossa, ainakin jos tarkastelee sitä, mitä julkisia perusteita a_m:n tunnuksen sulkemiselle on löydettävissä.




> En tiedä foorumiohjelman mahdollisuuksia, mutta sellainen idea tuli mieleen, että mitä jos koko offtopic-alue olisi lukittu uusille viestiketjuille, ja että ainoastaan moderaattorin tai ylläpidon muualta offtopiciin siirrettyihin ketjuihin voisi siellä vastata? Uutta ot-ketjua siis ei voisi muut perustaa kuin mode ja ylläpito, mutta aiheesta harhautunutta voisi käyttäjien mieliksi jatkaa.


Varsin hyvä idea. Mamugate osoitti aika vahvasti sen, että nykyisen kaltaisilla määritteillä offtopic-alue on lähinnä huono vitsi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tälle linjalle ollaan ilmeisesti menossa, ainakin jos tarkastelee sitä, mitä julkisia perusteita a_m:n tunnuksen sulkemiselle on löydettävissä.


a__m:n tai I-Tuovisen tunnusten sulkemisen syynä ei ollut julkisesti kirjoitetut viestit, vaan moderaattorille yksityisviestinä lähetetyt herjaukset.

----------


## Kaid

> mitä jos koko offtopic-alue olisi lukittu uusille viestiketjuille, ja että ainoastaan moderaattorin tai ylläpidon muualta offtopiciin siirrettyihin ketjuihin voisi siellä vastata? Uutta ot-ketjua siis ei voisi muut perustaa kuin mode ja ylläpito, mutta aiheesta harhautunutta voisi käyttäjien mieliksi jatkaa.


Tai jos ei mennä ihan näin pitkälle, olisiko mahdollista asettaa rajaus, että kaikki uudet OT-osion viestiketjut tulisivat näkyville vasta, kun moderaattori on ne tarkastanut ja aiheen hyväksi havainnut? Tämä tietysti lisäisi moden ja ylläpidon työtaakkaa, mutta voisi parantaa OT-alueen tasoa ja valvontaa ilman, että mennään kokonaan suljettuun järjestelmään.

----------


## JSL

Tai sitten ottakaa lisää valvojia? Vai onko se tässä kateellisessa ja mustasukkaisessa maailmassa mahdollista?

----------


## sm3

Minä en ole huomannut mitään ongelmaa. Joukkoliikenteestähän tällä foorumilla on kyse. 

Minun viestistäni kuukanko poisti muun havainnon, eikä se minua haitannut. 

Mutta tuon Offtopic alueen alla lukee "Joukkoliikenteeseen liittymätön keskustelu", ja minä ymmärrän sen niin että siellä voi keskustella vaikka siitä millainen joulukuusi on paras.

----------

